# Regina Juice



## Omerta (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anybody have experience with Regina ( reginagrapejuice.com ) juice? Contacted them about the amount of sulfite in their buckets. They said 125 ppm. Does that sound high? Too high for MLF?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 11, 2010)

Chateau Joe seems to have had issues with this brand. Just doing some research for next season. There is an specialty food grocery store pretty close to my house that carries this. 
I'll be heading down to Gino Pinto's come Chilean season and probably for our season as well. (Thanks for the info on that one Tom).


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 11, 2010)

I use Regina juice. Never had a problem. It's pure fresh juice, (not from concentrate). I get mine the beginning of Sept. Let it reach room temp. then begin.

The quality is great. Always sanitized and balanced. The average price for a 6 gallon pail is $45.00~$55.00 depending upon the type of wine you're buying.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 12, 2010)

I DO NOT have issues with this brand. In fact I have won two silver and a bronze medal with their juice. Several of us had a problem with the pinot gri juice we purchased this year. But I have never put the brand down.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 12, 2010)

Chateau Joe said:


> I DO NOT have issues with this brand. In fact I have won two silver and a bronze medal with their juice. Several of us had a problem with the pinot gri juice that several of us purchased this year. But I have never put the brand down.


What problems did you have and did you let Regina know?


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 12, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> What problems did you have and did you let Regina know?



We had an issue with the color and the taste of the juice. VERY dark in color and has an extremely bitter taste. We all agreed that it is a great color for beer. Yes, we did contact Regina and they said they would look into it and call us back. The call never came. 

One thing everyone needs to know about Regina juice is that they sell pails in two different sizes. They sell a 6 gallon pail and a 5.3 gallon pail. The 5.3 is difficult to work with when everything I have is geared toward 6 gallons. I do have a couple 5 gallon carboys but not enough for the amount of pails I buy. Before you buy juice from your retailer, make sure that you know what size you are buying.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't know about the smaller size. Always bought 6 gallons from the strip district. This past season I got my full 6 gallons plus and had a lot more juice than expected and was able to do several blends.

Fine with me. Thanks for the tip and shame no reply.


----------



## Edward Sacco (Jan 12, 2010)

Not to be a wine snob, but the last 5 years all Central California red bucket juices have been light and insiped from how they used to be. They over crop their grapes. I have been using the Chilean juices the last 3 years and have been very happy with the wines. Each year i make more Chieans, this year i'll make 50-60 gallons. I also make kits and use Northern California grapes that are dry farmed.
God bless, Ed


----------

